# Quel ssd sur macbook pro fin 2011



## delph1967 (22 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais booster mon macbook pro de fin 2011 en rajoutant de la ram, je pense à 2 barrettes de 4go, ce qui en fera 8 et mettre un disque dur ssd à la place de mon disque de 500go qui commence vraiment à ramer. Je suis cependant très hésitante entre le ssd evo 850 ou le crucial MX100  tous deux de 500go. A votre avis, lequel est le plus performant, resistant, a le moins de problème avec la trim, etc....sachant qu'ils sont tous les deux au même prix. J'ai vu differentes critiques sur les forums mais je n'arrive pas à me decider, sachant qu'il y a en ce moment une promo sur le samsung, mais bon, si l'autre est mieux, tant pis pour la promo...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2015)

Bonjour 
Prend le Crucial,  le Samsung (evo) ayant des problèmes de firmware en ce moment.

Combien de RAM à ton MBP 2011 à ce jour ?


----------



## delph1967 (22 Février 2015)

4go, la ram d'origine


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2015)

A mon avis le MX100 de chez Crucial fera bien l'affaire.


----------



## delph1967 (22 Février 2015)

Merci beaucoup, et pour la trim, j'ai vu que c'était un peu compliqué avec yosemite?


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2015)

delph1967 a dit:


> 4go, la ram d'origine


Les MBP 2011 peuvent accueillir jusqu'à 16Go de RAM, tu peux garder une barrette de 4Go et en ajouter une de 8Go.
Le modèle de RAM est : 204-pin PC-10600 (1333 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


delph1967 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, et pour la trim, j'ai vu que c'était un peu compliqué avec yosemite?


Non, il faut juste ne pas oublier de désactiver le TRIM avant de faire une MàJ de l'OS, sous_ peine d'écran gris au démarrage_ dans certains cas.
Une fois la MàJ faite, il suffit de relancer le TRIM.


----------



## delph1967 (23 Février 2015)

Ah bon subsole? Je croyais qu'il fallait mettre 2 barrettes de même valeur? 4+4 ou 8+8


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2015)

delph1967 a dit:


> Ah bon subsole? Je croyais qu'il fallait mettre 2 barrettes de même valeur? 4+4 ou 8+8


Tu ne fais pas des bench toute le journée ….?   Nan, il me semble que c'était du temps des Mac G5, bref ce n'est plus d'actualité.


----------



## delph1967 (23 Février 2015)

Ah bon, merci du conseil alors, je pensais ça parce que sur tous les forums c'est ce qui se dit...


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2015)

Passe ce fil en "Résolu", si tu penses que c'est le cas et que tu n'as plus de questions. 
Pour ce,  tu dois choisir la meilleur réponse
Comment faire ==> http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------



## delph1967 (23 Février 2015)

Rholala je dois être nulle mais je ne sais pas comment designer une meilleure réponse et passer le problème en résolu


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2015)

delph1967 a dit:


> Rholala je dois être nulle mais je ne sais pas comment designer une meilleure réponse et passer le problème en résolu


Il faut d'abord que tu passes ton message en Question qui affichera une Préfixe en Rouge, puis faire comme indiqué... http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/

Pour éditer ton message et mettre le Préfixe, il faut le faire depuis la section, car tu ne peux pas le faire depuis le message même. Au début de ta 1ère réponse, un clic sur Bricolo & hackintosh t'emmène sur l'affichage de la section. A toi de jouer.


----------



## delph1967 (2 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je reviens vers vous après avoir changé mes barrettes de ram (2+2 ) contre 2 barrettes de 4 go. Et je me pose plusieurs questions: la 1ère, je trouve que l'autonomie de ma batterie est bien plus courte, est ce possible que l'augmentation de la ram y soit pour quelque chose?
Ma 2ème question est que avant le changement, j'utilisais quasiment mes 4go mais il me restait quand même un peu. Aujourd'hui, avec les nouvelles barrettes, je suis plus à 6 go qu'à 4, ce qui me parait bizarre alors que je n'ai pas changé de manière de faire. Pensez vous que j'aurais du prendre 16 go d'emblée.
Le problème de batterie m'embête quand même un peu! 
Ma prochaine étape sera le ssd mais chaque chose en son temps...
Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2015)

Laisse MacOS gérer la RAM comme il l'entend. Tu peux toujours lire cet article : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5890?viewlocale=fr_FR
Quant à l'autonomie, fais voir une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC). Au cas où…


----------



## delph1967 (2 Mars 2015)

Merci Sly54, je vais essayer de réinitialiser la smc. Je lis l'article et je reviens...


----------



## delph1967 (2 Mars 2015)

Bon ça y est, on verra bien si c'est mieux. 
J'avais déjà vu cet article, en fait ils disent que tant que la pression de la mémoire est dans le vert ça va, c'est bien ça? Bon, il faut que je me calme, sinon cela va devenir obsessionnel. On va dire que maintenant que j'ai plus de ram, l'utilisation s'étale... c'est pour ça que j'en utilise plus qu'avant


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2015)

Grosso modo : plus tu ajoutes de RAM, plus MacOS va en utiliser. Donc comme tu dis, arrête de te prendre la tête  et "tant que la pression de la mémoire est dans le vert ça va" est tout à fait exact !


----------



## delph1967 (2 Mars 2015)

Merci merci, allez, je décompresse...


----------

